# PedalPCB Terrarium



## fig (Mar 4, 2022)

This has been a really fun pedal, both to build and to tinker with. The STLink V3Mini just got here yesterday, so I've got to figger' that one out. Software-wise, from my experiences the platform was a bit less hassle to get up and running than the FV-1. I've loaded and run several user patches and demo scripts, and even nudged a few settings around. Fun stuff!

The left-lower knob was not seated as low as the others in the picture, so it appears misaligned.


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 5, 2022)

Every playah crazy ‘bout a sharp-dressed Terrarium…

👍🏽👍🏽


----------



## GizzWizzKing (Mar 8, 2022)

I love the pop of red from your pot covers. It's the little things..


----------



## pcb rookie (Mar 8, 2022)

fig said:


> This has been a really fun pedal, both to build and to tinker with. The STLink V3Mini just got here yesterday, so I've got to figger' that one out. Software-wise, from my experiences the platform was a bit less hassle to get up and running than the FV-1. I've loaded and run several user patches and demo scripts, and even nudged a few settings around. Fun stuff!
> 
> The left-lower knob was not seated as low as the others in the picture, so it appears misaligned.


Where do you get these amazing red pot protectors?


----------



## fig (Mar 8, 2022)

There's a vinyl cap place that sells more colors...but I get mine from Barry.









						(Pot) Covers - The Best Anti-Static Protection - 12-Pack (Red or Violet) - GuitarPCB
					

The Original Pot Cover pack that makes it look good under the hood while protecting your Circuit Board! Choose Color from Drop-Down Menu




					guitarpcb.com


----------



## NickC (Mar 8, 2022)

nice enclosure and switch washers! where did you get those?


----------



## fig (Mar 8, 2022)

The enclosure is a Tayda Black Sand, and the foot switch dress nuts are from LMS. BTW, they also now have black hardware Taiway switches.









						125B Style Aluminum Diecast Enclosure Matte Black Sand Texture
					

Tayda Electronics - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				












						Dress Nut for Foot Switches
					

Dress up your finished pedal or project for a super-polished look. Our dress nut for foot switches covers the mounting nut for most standard foot switches.




					lovemyswitches.com


----------



## Paradox916 (Mar 8, 2022)

Nice job! You been cranking out some top shelf stuff lately… I have yet to hear any algorithms for the terrarium… how do they sound


----------



## zgrav (Mar 8, 2022)

Fig has nailed the well-dressed and well-heeled enclosure.    I like the Terrarium platform but still need to get past doing more than just loading programs that other folks are creating.


----------



## boctok (Apr 26, 2022)

fig said:


> The enclosure is a Tayda Black Sand, and the foot switch dress nuts are from LMS. BTW, they also now have black hardware Taiway switches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered some of the dress nuts. Did you have any issues with the nuts for the switches not being threaded all the way through?

Oh, duh. Right as I hit "submit" the solution hit me. I guess I could have deleted the post, but then, why deprive all of you a laugh?


----------



## boctok (May 20, 2022)

Got mine all together using the rhythmic delay and all works... except the dwell pot. I get a harsh scratchy static noise if it's turned up at all. No noise if it's at zero. Maybe bad pot? I guess I should've measured them all before I put everything together.


----------



## benny_profane (May 20, 2022)

boctok said:


> Got mine all together using the rhythmic delay and all works... except the dwell pot. I get a harsh scratchy static noise if it's turned up at all. No noise if it's at zero. Maybe bad pot? I guess I should've measured them all before I put everything together.


Are you talking about the middle bottom knob? That intentionally adds noise at higher levels (and some modulation at the begging of the sweep).


----------



## boctok (May 20, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> Are you talking about the middle bottom knob? That intentionally adds noise at higher levels (and some modulation at the begging of the sweep).


It's the lower right. Sorry, the "Swell", not the Dwell. The faux reverb. I tested voltages at the pins of the pot and am getting right around 3.3v on pin 3 for all of them and an even rise and fall when sweeping the pot up and down on the wiper. As soon as I begin to roll pot 6 up it sounds a bit like like bacon hitting a hot frying pan. I tried it again just a minute ago and it didn't do it, but after about 5 minutes of playing, it cut out and the only way to get any sound back was to pull the power and then plug it in again. I was playing a tele with bridge single coil @ around 10K, I had read where someone else was having weird behavior using humbuckers that they thought may have sent a signal that was too hot.


----------



## fig (May 25, 2022)

boctok said:


> after about 5 minutes of playing, it cut out and the only way to get any sound back was to pull the power and then plug it in again


That doesn't read like pup problems to me.


----------



## grabo99 (May 27, 2022)

Very clean. Nice work as usual Fig


----------



## Cvoxdog (May 27, 2022)

Wait a sec... 6 knobs, 4 toggles switches,


----------



## Cvoxdog (May 27, 2022)

2 leds, and 2 foot switches! How'd you get it to fit!


----------



## fig (May 28, 2022)

Cvoxdog said:


> 2 leds, and 2 foot switches! How'd you get it to fit!


#2 crowbar


----------

